# Draftee resemblances



## EnricoPallazzo (Jun 20, 2003)

Is it just me, or when you see Dwayne Wade do you think of Ed O'Bannon and when a clip of Kaman come on, does Todd MacCulloch come screaming forward. 

Lets see, here are a couple others, that I just couldnt ignore:

Sofoklis "Shorty" Schortsanitis - Charles Oakley
David West - Sam Clancy
Marcus Banks - Frank Williams

its eerie.

E

btw. this is my first post, but after you guys broke that jwill story yesterday, I had to jump on.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

ever notice LeBron James and Stephen Jackson look strangely similar?


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Yes, LeBron is fairly reminiscent of Stephen Jackson, except I think LeBron is more muscular and I think he will show better judgment, hopefully.

Imagine if he turns out to be basically just Stephen Jackson...  I like Stephen a lot but the Cavaliers would be rather disappointed.


----------



## visionary432 (Jun 14, 2003)

lebrons nose isnt sloped 90 degrees like jacksons


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

someone told me that kirk hinrich looks like george harrison of the beatles :laugh:


----------



## bosh04 (Jun 22, 2003)

those are horrible


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> someone told me that kirk hinrich looks like george harrison of the beatles :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hinrich and the zoom zoom kid:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Lebron kind of looks like mcdyess to me.

Hinrich looks like Harry Potter.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

i know this isnt a draftee but dajuan wagner kinda looks like iron mike tyson


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

David West & Derrick Coleman
















Jerome Beasley & LL Cool J w/ Don King Hair
















Luke Ridnour & Sam the Hobbit
















Travis Hansen & a slammed Slim Shady
















More on next post, over the image limit..


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Troy Bell & Kobe
















Zoran Planinic & PeeWee Herman
















Rick Rickert & Craig Kilborn
















Josh Powell & Mich Fresh Chris Webber
















I know there's like a million more, can't think of em..


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> i know this isnt a draftee but dajuan wagner kinda looks like iron mike tyson


Wagner looks like 50 Cent.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

:laugh: 
Peewee Herman
:laugh:


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

marcus banks looks like mateen cleaves lol.

Hinrich looks like an elf boy, lol. 

Zarko Cabarkapa looks kinda like wally scerbiak.

Luke Walton reminds me of that guy on Joe Millionaire.



http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/spo/hs/nba/sm2/3098.jpg

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/headshots/troy-bell-hd.jpg


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

While he's not an NBA player, or a college player, or even a good high school player, there was a guy on a team my high school played last year (I think either Mexico or Moberly Missouri, two small towns) who was like 5-4. Needless to say, our fans made every hobbit and mini me joke possible, getting our players, their players, the guy who was being made fun of and even the refs to laugh during the game. Then that got old and the guy who was leading the taunting turned to the ref. He got thrown out after a few trips down the court, but it was one of the funniest things I've ever seen. The ref was running down the court and flashed the L hand thing that people used to do to call people losers, then asked the guy why his mom let him out so late and if she was coming to pick him up. It was hilarious, a ref and a fan talking trash during a game.


----------



## City Wide All-Star (May 24, 2003)

Travis Hansen may resemble Eminem, but have you ever seen Eminem do this....................


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

LMAO, the zoom zoom kid, I never thought of that!

:rotf:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

LOLOLOLOL @ the zoom zoom kid


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EnricoPallazzo</b>!
> Is it just me, or when you see Dwayne Wade do you think of Ed O'Bannon and when a clip of Kaman come on, does Todd MacCulloch come screaming forward.
> 
> Lets see, here are a couple others, that I just couldnt ignore:
> ...


Welcome to BBB! Have you noticed how much LeBron looks like Steven jackson of the Spurs?


----------



## novus316 (Jun 23, 2003)

Wow Troy Bell does look a lot like Kobe (facially speaking), he even has the same 2 hairstyles as Kobe (buzzed and the mini afro). Weird, I guess Bell's lips are a bit bigger.

I see the resemblances from Jackson and LeBron, but Jackson is just plain ugly. His nostrils are HUGE. I'm sure when he's out of breath and he inhales deep, he often has to watch for nearby objects coming towards his face. LeBron isn't such an ugly kid.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>novus316</b>!
> Wow Troy Bell does look a lot like Kobe (facially speaking), he even has the same 2 hairstyles as Kobe (buzzed and the mini afro). Weird, I guess Bell's lips are a bit bigger.
> 
> I see the resemblances from Jackson and LeBron, but Jackson is just plain ugly. His nostrils are HUGE. I'm sure when he's out of breath and he inhales deep, he often has to watch for nearby objects coming towards his face. LeBron isn't such an ugly kid.


LeBron resembles a 50 year old man so much its scary


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

http://nbadraft.net/actorteam.htm


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Hinrich's the spitting image of that guy off Lock, Stock and 2 Smokin Barrels. I can't remember the actor's name though.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> http://nbadraft.net/actorteam.htm


Wow


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

lol


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

i think that travis outlaw looks like dave cheppelle


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

http://nbadraft.net/rapper.htm


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow


Sammy is giving up on baseball and moving on to cricket? I didn't know that.


----------



## EnricoPallazzo (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks for the cordial welcome, RifleMan and no I have never noticed the LBJ - Steve Jax paradox before, but now that you mention it...

And with my post, I thought that a few of them looked alike (Sofoklis "Shorty" Schortsanitis - Charles Oakley) but others like the Kaman one, I thought it was weird how similarly people described them without actually refering to one another. Quick Feet, Soft Hands, Good Lateral Movement, Big Funny Looking White Guy.

e

...John Stockton and Jim Caviezel have got to be related


----------



## D.Spartan (Nov 21, 2002)

*Enough with the Troy Bell Look-a-likes*

Bell looks exactly like Mike Epps (Cousin Day Day from the Friday movies)


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

All black people look the same! :yes: jk :laugh:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>novus316</b>!
> His nostrils are HUGE. I'm sure when he's out of breath and he inhales deep, he often has to watch for nearby objects coming towards his face.


LMAO :rofl:

Damn that's funny.... 


Hmm...I've always thought Kerry Kittles looked like Snoop Dogg...


----------



## PhatJB (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ian</b>!
> ever notice LeBron James and Stephen Jackson look strangely similar?


Yeah I have and throw Smush Parker in there from the Cavs.


----------

